
Why You Hate Comic Sans - felipebueno
http://kadavy.net/blog/posts/why-you-hate-comic-sans/
======
rbkillea
The website is a little bit of an eyesore for me. First you've got the low-res
white noise background. Then the looming semi-translucent navigation bar that
goes behind embedded youtube videos. Then the egregious usage of drop shadows.
And to top it all off, there is very little distinguishing headings from
subheadings and the subheadings are smaller than the text.

Oh, you can take my ideas with a grain of salt by the way - I'm a cs guy, not
a designer.

